# White House vinegar



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

Hey bottle friends I had the opportunity to rummage through an abandoned house near me yesterday






 and in the tilting cupboard, I found (well besides mostly mouse crap) a White House vinegar jar with glass lid and screw band and a partially mouse eaten label. I'm wondering what the Jar folks think of this find...
~Fred


----------



## coreya (May 18, 2020)

Sweet jar! looks like a # 2962 in the red book 25+ great that it still has some label and original lid & band


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

coreya said:


> Sweet jar! looks like a # 2962 in the red book 25+ great that it still has some label and original lid & band


Wow Coreya, thanks for the info! I'm really not a jar collector, so I have no real emotional attachment, just always pleased to find anything still out in the wilds.
~Fred


----------



## Dogo (May 18, 2020)

White House has enough different bottles and jars to be a collectible category of its own.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

Dogo, did they do the figural apple bottles? I found one a decade or two ago on the side of the road in boxes of stuff that a clean out crew left for the trash pick -up and I sold it on feeBay for a pretty decent fold (considering all I had to do was pick it up and clean it and post it). I just can't remember that far back... it had to be late 90's early 2k...
~Fred


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 18, 2020)

Great find!  So often you find the jar but no glass insert or screw band.  The screw band on this jar isn't a regular size, so you did well to find a complete one.  You should have no trouble selling if that's what you want to do.  (I think the figural apples are Speas, but I'm not sure)  I have 2 styles of the White House & two sizes of the pictorial one.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

I did some research and it was a White House bottle (they made many sizes). Mine was a single handled quart jug shaped like an apple.
~Fred


----------



## Dogo (May 19, 2020)

The apple jugs came in 5 sizes, from 1/2 pint to a gallon, all the same design except that the 1/2 pint came with one or two handles.  The gallon jugs with a leaf pattern around the top are not White House. Hope this helps.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

Hello bottle friends, I have been reading as many of the chat messages here as I can, to try and catch up...I haven't been on the site in several years... 
A subject came up in "Unexpected Discoveries" that I thought was important and it makes this thread require a little transparency. 
One member posted some fun finds from an abandoned house, and another couple of members brought to light a very important distinction. Abandoned to one person doesn't mean please come help yourself. 
The following was posted by "Flasks" and is right on....

"Abandoned old houses should never be considered a place to find free stuff. Someone owns that property whether an individual or an estate, but have neglected to do anything with the place. You are legally "stealing" from that place at this time and unless you have "written" permission from the owner/owners to take what you want you can be held liable for trespassing and theft which would make for a bad day, possible arrest and a mark on your record. I'm sure you're a great person but didn't stop long enough to think of the ramifications of helping yourself because YOU THINK no one cares. Been there, did that, paid the price. "

Now, to clarify my post about this White House jar... I know very well the owner of the house I called abandoned (but should have simply called Dilapidated [falling down]) and I was told that before it gets any worse I could look around and recover anything that I wanted, because it's scheduled for demo SOON. 
So, I'm just saying it's something to keep in mind.. we don't want to accidentally or on purpose break the law and cause our hobby of relic recovery any harm.
OK, I'll get off the soap box,
~Fred


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 20, 2020)

Dogo said:


> The apple jugs came in 5 sizes, from 1/2 pint to a gallon, all the same design except that the 1/2 pint came with one or two handles.  The gallon jugs with a leaf pattern around the top are not White House. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the clarification!  I don't collect the apple jugs, just the jars so I'm not knowledgeable in that realm.


----------

